# How far should it throw?



## bigjoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post here and I must say this is a great site. I have a 1973 (i think) airens model #- 910010 serial #- 000782. 8 HP, 32" wide. This is my first older airens machine. It starts up first pull and runs awesome. How far should i expect this machine to throw snow? It is only throwing about ten feet. I feel like it should throw further than that but I've never owned a machine this old. Am I expecting too much or does it seem like I have a problem? Any help is much appreciated Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It really depends on the consistency of the snow..
that effects throwing distance MUCH more than the machine itself..especially with older machines..
(assuming everything is up to spec on the snowblower)

If it (the outside air temp) was warm when you were using it, say 30 to 35 degrees F, 
and the snow was quite wet, then 10 feet is reasonable and "normal"..(for machines of this era)
If its cold, 10 to 20 degrees or colder, then it should definitely throw farther..

Belts can also be a factor..if the belt is older, worn or loose, that can make a machine a sub-par thrower..
engine health is also a factor..

But I own a 1971 Ariens, and snow consistency (and its relationship to temperature) has a HUGE impact on throwing distance..these machines just dont handle wet slushy snow well.."dryer" colder more "normal" snow, and it throws nicely..

One thing many people have had good luck with to help with the slush issue is the "Clarence Impeller Kit"..it closes up the gap between the impeller and the chute wall, making for much better performance with wet snow..I ordered a kit for my Ariens, but havent installed it yet..

So what was the temp when you were using the machine?

Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Throwing distance*

BigJoe

First off, welcome to the forum.

I basically agree with Sscotsman's info, but may be able to add a little. If anything is causing extra drag on the auger/impeller - that will cause loss of throwing ability (you're losing power in other areas than blowing snow). Things like dry auger bushings, bad impeller bearing etc. Take the time to check, adjust and lube all the things that need it. Also look for things like bent augers or impeller vanes, they can have a negative effect on the blowers ability to move snow if bent or damaged.

One other thing on a blower that size - how much snow you're feeding it. If you're blowing maybe an inch or two of snow, it likely won't blow as well as if you were doing 6" or more. If you aren't getting enough snow into the impeller, it doesn't throw well. Last year I tried a 7 HP I was rebuilding on the last snow. Spots where there was only an inch or two, it only threw about 5'-7' or less. Happened to have a neighbor that hadn't cleaned their sidewalk and had about 8"+ there. As soon as I got into that it was throwing probably 25'+ without a sweat. Big machines seem to like being fed alot of snow to work at peak efficiency. 

Like Scotsman said, snow consistency has a big effect on how well it blows the snow. If it's very easy to make a snowball out of the snow, it's probably not going to blow very well. If it's too wet, it will come out of the chute like a string of spagetti, assuming it doesn't plug the chute entirely.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

In addition to the above posts, blow to the right for maximum distance and make sure the chute isn't all rusted. A little bit of oil, some cooking spray or furniture polish will made the snow slide out easier too. Anything that will slow the snow down and cause drag will decrease the throwing distance.


----------



## bigjoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I've only used it twice so far, it was pretty warm the first day i had it running, so heavy snow was probably a big factor in that. The second time I used it we had just about 2" of snow. The belt is brand new on the machine, just put it on a few weeks ago. I will try to oil the chute too, it has a little rust in there, maybe I can take it apart next year and paint it all like new. The clearance kit sound like a good idea too, where can I find one of these kits? Are they pricey? I'm willing to spend some time and money if this is going to be a good machine.I only paid 50$ for it so not a big deal to put some money into it. I really like the machine, i just want to make sure its not gona be a moneypit or unreliable. Thank you all for the replies


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Joe, I would suggest giving it more of a chance in more snowfalls..
a good 6 to 12" snowfall on a cold day and the machine will probably do great..
"warm" and "small" snowfalls are the exception in my area, not the rule..
sounds like you just had unusual snow to try it out on so far..

I would use it for the rest of this season, see how it does, then if you think the clarence impeller kit might still be warranted, you could order it in the spring and install it next summer..thats what I did with mine, but i still havent installed the kit! 
I consider it a low priority, since there are really only one or two snowfalls a year that would make the clarence kit helpful..

some people have made their own versions, to save some money..I didnt feel that was necessary, and was happy paying $30 to order the real thing:

SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT

next summer for sure, I will get it installed! 
Scot


----------



## bigjoe (Nov 28, 2011)

I do like the machine very much, I have another one i got yesterday with a smaller engine and I think 24" wide of about the same vintage.(can't beat it for free!). I'll have to wait for some more snow then to give it a real test. I'm very anxious to use it. I'll give it some time, I only use it in between my two barns where i cant get the plow, my driveway is about a mile long and all uphill so I have to plow, someday I hope to get a tractor with a front mounted snowblower. Thank you for the help Scot I checked out your airens site and its awesome, makes me want to restore mine. It is very informative. Thanks again everyone!


----------

